# List of HME apps?



## cheezus (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm really getting into the whole HME thing; might even start developing soon 

I stumbled onto AudioFaucet today and it got me thinking -- how do we find all of these apps. Search revealed a go nowhere thread about starting a directory, and links to hme.pvrblog.com, which is no longer working.

So um... anyone just want to give shoutouts to their favorite HME app (with urls) in this thread?

I'll go first

Galleon HME server (whole bunch of apps): http://galleon.tv
Subscribeable applications, games: http://apps.tv
AudioFaucet (control/stream itunes): http://www.digitaldroplet.net/


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

A few are noted on TiVo's HME Challenge page: Here

I tried many of these, but none of them stuck with me. They're worth listing for others to evaluate: 








. Music Monkey - Best Music Application








. Flickr - Best Photo Application








. Digital Home - Best Information Application








. NBC Trivia - Best Game Application


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

. XM Portal


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

The Word Grid app by TiVo employee Carl Haynes is very cool... the fact that I can play a timed word game live against other people scattered about the US is awesome. I won't give up my current username though...  Oh yeah, this one is found through his apps.tv.

We've got some clever developers right here on the TCF and I think this traffic app is pretty neat: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=252141

AudioFaucet is impressive... so much so he's going to charge for it. 

Of course we can't forget to mention Galleon (galleon.tv) again which bundles a ton of functionality including podcasting, email, IM, etc. Some is fluff (impressive, but still fluff) and much is useful. Leon is a coding warrior.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone know if this one is still supported or working. When I tried it, I entered zipcode and it BONGED. Said something like invalid info and showed a blank screen with lat/long in upper left corner that changed as I used the arrow pad but no maps showed.

Thanks in advance. (oh, the contact info gave a yahoo - address intercept message error)


----------



## wgary (Nov 22, 2003)

fred2 said:


> Anyone know if this one is still supported or working. When I tried it, I entered zipcode and it BONGED. Said something like invalid info and showed a blank screen with lat/long in upper left corner that changed as I used the arrow pad but no maps showed.
> 
> Thanks in advance. (oh, the contact info gave a yahoo - address intercept message error)


I was never able to get this to work. According to some threads, some people apparently have gotten this to work, but I never got responses to any requests for help.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I think there are (were?) two HME Google Map apps... I haven't messed around with them in months, but I definitely had at least one of them working at one point. We drilled down and found our neighborhood which was pretty cool but useless.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

davezatz said:


> I think there are (were?) two HME Google Map apps... I haven't messed around with them in months, but I definitely had at least one of them working at one point. We drilled down and found our neighborhood which was pretty cool but useless.


Google Maps has also changed their api more than once since the HME app(s) were released. I think someone (with a firmer grasp of java than me) will have to update the code that interfaces with the google servers, as well as build it using the current HME SDK for it to be able to run correctly with 7.2x TiVos. If anyone wants to take a stab at this, Arthur Van Hoff wrote it originally, and hosts the older code and binary at his website, http://www.artfahrt.com/products.html. I'm pretty sure he's ok with modifying and releasing the source and binary, but it'd probably be a good idea to contact him directly.

Cheers,
Cassidy


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> Google Maps has also changed their api more than once since the HME app(s) were released. I think someone (with a firmer grasp of java than me) will have to update the code that interfaces with the google servers, as well as build it using the current HME SDK for it to be able to run correctly with 7.2x TiVos. If anyone wants to take a stab at this, Arthur Van Hoff wrote it originally, and hosts the older code and binary at his website, http://www.artfahrt.com/products.html. I'm pretty sure he's ok with modifying and releasing the source and binary, but it'd probably be a good idea to contact him directly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Cassidy


Yes, I'd been to his site. The contact does not lead anywhere - error message from Yahoo. At least, it did a week or so ago.

I've heard that Google keeps changing so that could explain things. I'm a former Cobol programmer in a long past life and don't know anything about Java!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> If anyone wants to take a stab at this, Arthur Van Hoff wrote it originally, and hosts the older code and binary at his website, http://www.artfahrt.com/products.html.


Good memory! I must be getting old... Yeah, his was the one I got to work and I seem to recall someone taking his code and beefing it up with more features, but I don't think I tried that version.

For folks unaware and in need of some trivia, Arthur Van Hoff is a programming guru (Google him) who worked at TiVo for a short time. He was largely responsible for HME and the security of TiVoToGo I believe (then again, like I said my memory is fading).


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

Is there any other list than this one of HME Applications out there? It would be nice to have one central website that lists all HME applications available, so that we can make the most of this feature on our TiVos.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Didn't see this one listed here,

http://bitrazor.com/stock/doc/index.php

A TiVo Stock Viewer


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

In case anybody stumbles on this thread, I've added what I could from here to the developer's Wiki list of apps at hmedev.wikidot.com
http://hmedev.wikidot.com/list-of-known-applications


----------



## jckatz (Apr 1, 2003)

I think it is a bloody shame TIVO HME died on the vine. This was a great place for innovation...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's not dead... it's just pining for the fjords...


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Priyasharma said:


> don't know any hme apps.


Check here for an updated list of apps:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471057


----------

